# Best (brightest) 12 volt Spotlight?



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

I'd like to get a mountable 12 volt spotlight for my Polaris Sportsman 6X6. Does anyone make one that is rechargable so that it can be used away from the ATV and then mounted back into the bracket and plugged back in to the 12 volt outlet?

Thx,
Chris


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

all rechargable spotlights are junk... get a corded one and drive your quad closer.. and rember all quads can only put out so much juice before you hurt things........ if you have all your lights on and a wintch going thats it on power avaible.. just a thought


----------

